# Topics > Human-level, general, strong AI >  Human Artificial Intelligence, Mitchell Kwok

## Airicist

Human Artificial Intelligence - humanlevelartificialintelligence.com

vimeo.com/user138871728

----------


## Airicist

Human Level Artificial Intelligence 2006
April 27, 2021




> Human level artificial intelligence is a robot that can sense, think, process information, learn and experience the same consciousness and emotions just like a human being. The body type of this robot bares strikingly similar characteristics to a human body, with two hands, two legs, a mouth, 1 nose, 2 eyes, a genital and a digestive system, etc. This is a comprehensive video describing the data structure to human level AI and is based on 8 patents filed in 2006 priority.

----------


## Airicist

Strong AI (2006) — part 2
June 5, 2021




> Strong AI (aka Human AI) part 2
> Strong AI or Human level AI is the total emulation of the human brain and body. A robot that can think, sense, learn and experience the same emotions and consciousness just like a human being. Human AI is not about an evolving A.I. that evolves its intelligence based on reinforcement learning or biological evolution It doesn’t start off as a 90 lines of coding and evolve into inset intelligence then animal intelligence then human intelligence and then superintelligence. If you want insect intelligence you have to emulate an insect brain, if you want animal intelligence you have to emulate an animal brain, and finally, if you want human intelligence you have to emulate a human brain. This stuff doesn’t evolve into super AI, either – in other words, it doesn’t go beyond human intelligence (minor tweaking of future insights or speeding up its processor doesn’t count)
> 
> They learn information just like a human being by going to school from k to college. They learn information by living life and they learn information in terms of a bootstrapping process whereby old information is built on top of each other recursively to form complex intelligence. For example, the robot has to learn algebra and then learn Trigonometry and then Calculus so that information is recursively stacked on top of each other. This thing doesn’t use machine learning or virtual worlds to learn information.
> 
> Once this robot has learned Calculus it can use that knowledge to learn other things like computer science or engineering. Notice that the robot is learning Math from simple to complex. It does addition and multiplication and it uses both skills to do polynomials. Then it uses polynomials to solve Calculus problems. If you use Siri, it takes out a virtual calculator to do addition. However, this robot is doing addition the long way (that is the difference between human intelligence and computers).
> 
> Super A.I. are team robots, virtual or real, and each entity has human level intelligence. It comprises specific and implementable data structure (not genetic evolution); and it utilizes human level AI as its core foundation.

----------

